# New Shadow Box!



## talks (Oct 4, 2007)

I would have posted the picture but I'm at work and have to make this quick... I just saw this at Ulta yesterday and have decided it must be mine! I'm all about bold colors and have really wanted to get ransom so this is perfect! Plus the little primer potion, bonus!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So here's the sephora link for you all
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C10461


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 4, 2007)

thats deffo on my xmas wishlist


----------



## kblakes (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw it online yesterday and I want it.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 5, 2007)

oooh i like


----------



## aziajs (Oct 5, 2007)

i. want. this.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is nice.  I need to get a few UD shadows.  Are they really good?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 5, 2007)

Im liking that they finally came out with some new palettes, it has been a while. Going to try to check these out at my local sephora a.s.a.p!

And did everyone see the mini 24/7 liners? Too cute!!


----------



## gabi1129 (Oct 5, 2007)

omfg. thanks for the post. i dont have any UD makeup and this would be a great way to try it out! and those mini liners are to die for!


----------



## lizsybarite (Oct 16, 2007)

I picked this up at Sephora and I LOVE IT!!!! The only three that didn't make it in are Adore, Heat and Sting. (I wish Adore was in the palette, but you can't have everything.)


----------



## mslips (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talks* 

 
_I would have posted the picture but I'm at work and have to make this quick... I just saw this at Ulta yesterday and have decided it must be mine! I'm all about bold colors and have really wanted to get ransom so this is perfect! Plus the little primer potion, bonus!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So here's the sephora link for you all
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C10461_

 
what ulta did you go to? i work at the one on harlem and irving =)

i have the shadow box, it's amazing!!!


----------



## talks (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslips* 

 
_what ulta did you go to? i work at the one on harlem and irving =)

i have the shadow box, it's amazing!!!_

 
I went to the Ulta in arlington heights, and yes the box is way awesome!


----------



## Ella_ (Nov 23, 2007)

Aww man I wish we got UD here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would kill for this, and the mini 24/7 liners


----------



## mariecinder (Nov 23, 2007)

I just ordered this and the mini liners from urbandecay.com and I'm so excited for them to come! This post just made me post anxious!


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

i want this really bad. i went to ulta last weekend and the UD MA did a free makeover on me using this. aaaaaaa.


----------



## talks (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_i want this really bad. i went to ulta last weekend and the UD MA did a free makeover on me using this. aaaaaaa._

 
GET IT!! So, worth it! The colors are amazing and thirty something bucks for 9 shadows? What's there to think about? Once you've finished buying gifts for everyone else, why not treat yourself? Or just buy this for yourself and forget everyone else. I mean c'mon! what are you santa?


----------



## darkishstar (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm getting a palette for xmas! =)


----------



## ppalada (Dec 18, 2007)

omg now i reallyy want this!!!! eek..my poor boyfriend's wallet...ahahahahahahhahahhaha....anywayz..


----------



## hrdruian (Dec 18, 2007)

OOOOh!!!  I have it too!!  It's my second purchase of urban decay.  new found love for me.  can't really get into to mac, sorry guys!  but that stuff is increadible.  they put sooo much pigment in their colors that it pops.  the new individual ones are awesome too.  the only problem that i have with the primer that comes in this pallet is that you can only use it like 5 times before you get frustrated 'cause you can't get anymore out.  the people at sephora do say that its the cheapest and best primer that they have in their stores though.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 19, 2007)

Haley...Im coming over tomorrow and i am going to try those shadows. maybe ill get into UD...


----------



## hrdruian (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm about to play with them now.  at my desk!!!  i have agreed to try MAC, so now you have to try UD!


----------



## giggles1972 (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 25, 2008)

i have swatch this palette at Sephora today and they are very pigmented without primer.


----------



## jennafizzy (Feb 29, 2008)

I got this a month or two ago and I love it. It took like two months for the stores to get it back in stock though.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 25, 2008)

I got it for Christmas and I love to use Graffiti, Peace, and Fishnet along with MAC Violet pigment to create a sort of mermaid look. It is definitely pigmented without primer but if I use the primer, it will stay on. No ifs, ands, or buts. The day after Christmas I worked a good 17 hours or so, and the next morning when I woke up it was almost perfect.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh wow, those shadows look lovely (tho the purple looks pink on the swatch). They look super pigmented - must go grab me some UD shadows...

Is this the best shadow box to buy out of the UD ones?

ETA - I bought the pallette not long after this post and i LOVE it - fantastic purchase. Can't wait for their next one!


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 30, 2008)

i love the deluxe shadow box so much, i use it a lot, as well as lovely bright colours, it also has some great everyday neutrals. id say my most used colour is peace


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 8, 2008)

aww niiice.. i want the boxxx


----------



## slick (May 11, 2008)

anyone know when the next UD shadow box is coming out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i pretty much live for their palettes.....


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 30, 2008)

I use Honey the most because you can use it for anything, on the inner corner of your eye, a little shimmer on your cheeks, a dab on your lower lip before the gloss. It's awesome


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 2, 2008)

i have this on my radar and can't wait until it's in my hands.  This will be my first UD purchase...c'mon baby lol


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 3, 2008)

^^ You are going to be sooooo pleased!  Next to MAC, UD makes my favorite eye products.  Try some of their matte shadows, too.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 9, 2008)

I *love* this palette, the colours are just fab!

It's a pity that Adore isn't in it though, I did buy that separately though.

Colours are just lovely!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 10, 2008)

LOVE this palette! It has all the colors I ever wanted in one convenient palette!


----------

